# Most useful accessories and extras to have



## tomhafiz (Feb 13, 2020)

What have people bought to complement their Sage machine that they have found useful to have or helped them make better coffee?

I got myself a smaller jug (350ml) for my Oracle which has a more aligned spout and handle and allows me to waste less milk whilst still getting decent microfoam. I decided to get some Loveramics cups and Ancap cups plus a Fracino 12g basket so I can get a reduced shots through the day and not feel overcaffeinated. The other things I'm looking at right now are perhaps a coffee subscription to Hasbean or similar (I've been told I should specify an Espresso only subscription) and perhaps a separate grinder such as a Niche Zero.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

I think the best and probably cheapest thing anyone could spend their money on would be a funnel that sits on the portafilter and a diy WDT tool I use a mini whisk with the 'bends' cut off.

WDT has to be the cheapest and easiest way to improve your grounds distribution in the basket.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

A small set of jewellery scales!


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

filthynines said:


> A small set of jewellery scales!


And the knowledge on there correct usage:-
https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/21319-beginners-reading-weighing-espresso-brew-ratios/


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Levelling tool and a set of scales.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Scales definitely.

Haven't used the leveling tool that came with my DB, just use a cocktail stick for a bit of wdt then a quick tap which gets the grounds pretty level.


----------



## Bladevane (Aug 14, 2019)

Digital scales and a shot glass.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Caffiza, grindz, puly caff and a cleaning brush or 3.


----------



## Bladevane (Aug 14, 2019)

Milk steaming thermometer.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Bladevane said:


> ........and a shot glass.


 Why? 
What do you actually use a shot-glass for?

I pull my shots into whatever I am going to drink out of. If weighing the shot - tare to 0 for that vessel, if guess-timating it doesn't matter.

What is the value-add of pouring into a vessel and then pouring into another one?
Pros: ???
Cons: More washing up, Waste "some" of the (carefully weighed) output, Probably lose a bit of heat, make more mess?


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Drewster said:


> Why?
> What do you actually use a shot-glass for?
> 
> I pull my shots into whatever I am going to drink out of. If weighing the shot - tare to 0 for that vessel, if guess-timating it doesn't matter.
> ...


 Well you can drink the espresso from the shot glass, or perhaps you've a clearence issue between the protafilter and drip tray e.g. gaggia classic. Could split shots too.

My answer: bar towel/microfibre


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

catpuccino said:


> Well you can drink the espresso from the shot glass
> &
> Could split shots too.


 True - but then it's not a shot-glass it's just a glass... ie just drink it from what you pour it into...



catpuccino said:


> .... or perhaps you've a clearence issue between the protafilter and drip tray e.g. gaggia classic.


 Then presumably the suggestion would be - A naked portafilter?


----------



## Bladevane (Aug 14, 2019)

Sadly my latte glasses don't fit under the filter. Hence the need for a shot glass which also allows me to check on volume. It's not wrong, it's my way.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Bladevane said:


> Sadly my latte glasses don't fit under the filter. Hence the need for a shot glass which also allows me to check on volume. It's not wrong, it's my way.


 I never said anyone was wrong - I just asked where was the value add/what was the point.

You can, obviously, pour your shot into "something else" but that is work-around not a solution. If you are happy with the extra faff etc etc, equally obviously, fill yer boots.

To play devils advocate:
Prob: Your Latte glasses are too tall....
Sol: Get shorter Latte glasses

You could get a naked pf which might give you the clearance for your taller glasses and give you the additional "diagnostic/training/monitoring" bonus as well as less cleaning (dirty spouts yuck) etc

You could equally remove the top of the drip tray (giving more head room) and stand "anything" in the bottom to stand your taller Latte glass on. "anything" being anything from a ceramic tile to an inverted ramekin - basically "deep" enough to give you the correct drop but keep your nice Latte glass out of the drips.

You could drill a bloody great hole through the Drip tray cover, drip tray and worktop and carefully balance your pretty latte glass on a flowerpot (obviously this would entail welding a ring round the bloody great hole in your drip tray to ensure it still caught drips)

I expect I could think of other outlandish "solutions".......

As far as "checking volume" - I'll leave you to read many threads about how unreliable an eye-ball check of volume is - due to crema, parallax blah blah blah....

PS - I have just noticed that you are a comparative newbie (to the forum if not to coffee) 
I am seriously happy for you to use a shot glass, it really is no skin off my nose. Not that you do (or should) care about what I think 
The forum has historically had a "lighter side" and a fair bit of banter which you might not have come across before.


----------



## adam85 (Feb 16, 2018)

Made my own 'whisk' in the New Year. Works wonders for me.

Cork + Mini Whisky + Pliers =


----------



## Wrinklyninja (Feb 14, 2020)

HowardSmith said:


> I think the best and probably cheapest thing anyone could spend their money on would be a funnel that sits on the portafilter and a diy WDT tool I use a mini whisk with the 'bends' cut off.
> 
> WDT has to be the cheapest and easiest way to improve your grounds distribution in the basket.


 I'm interested in this.

What exactly is WDT tool I'm guessing some sort of pinholes in the puck?


----------

